# Pee pads: stepping in the poop?



## stephb11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Today was Luke's first day using the ex-pen. He did have a small amount of poop on the pee-pad. Yay! He also had some pee. Yay! But I also noticed a couple of hardened poo spots on the tile next to the pee pad like he'd stepped in the poo and then walked around. Our tile is kind of dark so I almost didn't notice it because the spots were small and already dried.

Is there a way to prevent this or is this just something that's going to happen when he's in there? This is when we're not home and he's in there so I can't always remove the poo right away if I'm not home.

Thanks!

StephB


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor baby! Just clean him up, he is still young. Hopefully he will learn to keep himself a little cleaner as he grows older.


----------

